# Crudo / Cruda



## Tcabrera

Necesito traducir la composición de  un artículo de Español a Portugués:

*Español:*

Fibra Cruda
Grasas y aceites crudos
Ceniza Cruda

*Portugués:*

Febra Cruda
Azeites e gorduras crudas
Cinza cruda

Cruda en este contexto signifcaría con impurezas.

Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Tcabrera said:


> Necesito traducir la composición de un artículo de Español a Portugués:
> 
> *Español:*
> 
> Fibra Cruda
> Grasas y aceites crudos
> Ceniza Cruda
> 
> *Portugués:*
> 
> *Fibra Crua*
> *Azeites e gorduras crus (por el hecho que "azeite" es masculino)*
> *Cinza crua*
> 
> Cruda en este contexto signifcaría con impurezas.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias.


Nunca he visto "cinza crua" en mi vida.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Esse uso de "crudo" é jargão industrial. É só saber se o uso é igual no jargão industrial português/brasileiro? 

Abraços.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Esse uso de "crudo" é jargão industrial. É só saber se o uso é igual no jargão industrial português/brasileiro?
> 
> Abraços.


En eso no puedo ayudar, no conozco le jerga propia.


----------



## Tcabrera

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, mi nivel de portugués es nulo, pero me corre urgencia esta traducción y mi compañera portuguesa está de baja.  

Crudo = sin eliminar las impurezas = Crua??? 

Espero que me confirmen esto gracias.

Un saludo,

Tomás Cabrera
ICA SA


----------



## Tcabrera

Les ruego que me confirmen si finalmente se dice así:

Fibra Crua
Azeites e gorduras crus
Cinza crua


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Tcabrera said:


> Les ruego que me confirmen si finalmente se dice así:
> 
> Fibra Crua
> Azeites e gorduras crus
> Cinza crua


No creo que en portugués se diga así, pero como he dicho antes, no conozco la jerga.

Si no consigues una mejor explicación y tienes que presentar la traducción, te sugiero que uses:

Fibra sem impurezas
Azeites e gorduras sem impurezas
Cinza sem impurezas


----------



## englishmania

Eu também não estou dentro desse tipo de vocabulário. Procurei no google  e algumas dessas designações aparecem mais frequentemente do que outras...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vaya, vaya, vaya...
Se usa "cru/crua" también en portugués.

Ver aqui: http://portuguese.alibaba.com/search/rice-powder-paper-1.html


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Vaya, vaya, vaya...
> Se usa "cru/crua" también en portugués.
> 
> Ver aqui: http://portuguese.alibaba.com/search/rice-powder-paper-1.html


 
'_Cru_' tem também o significado de _'não trabalhado', 'em bruto'._ Não faço ideia se no contexto da pergunta se diz assim ou não, mas não me admiraria, porque faz todo o sentido. Aliás, como nota curiosa a respeito do uso de '_cru_', na China imperial os estrangeiros eram divididos em dois grupos, cujas designações foram traduzidas assim: _'bárbaros crus', _isto é, os que não aceitavam os costumes chineses e não se submetiam às suas leis, que, entre os ocidentais residentes, eram sobretudo os ingleses, e os _'bárbaros cozidos',_ os que se tinham adaptado ao modo de viver chinês e aceitavam a autoridade do imperador, ou seja, os que já tinham sido libertos das 'impurezas' de outras civilizações (os portugueses e, em menor medida, os holandeses). Isto dentro da categoria geral dos _'diabos ocidentais',_ assim chamados não porque os chineses lhes encontrassem algo de diabólico, como habitualmente se julga, mas porque as vestes europeias, justas ao corpo, eram semelhantes às que os chineses atribuíam aos diabos nas suas representações.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer, você me fez lembrar do livro "Shogum". Não era na China e sim, no Japão. Ao ver um inglês de cabelos vermelhos, por curiosidade, os japoneses o cozinharam vivo para ver de que cor ele ficaria cozido.


----------



## Mangato

Crudo en este contexto es el antónimo de refinado, libre de impurezas.
 También pede ser un color, como el del algodón  y el lino antes del blanqueo. 
Sé que em portugués se dice *petróleo crú*, pero me gustaría saber si también se utiliza para definir un color.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Existe a cor "petróleo" (um tipo de azul).


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Crudo en este contexto es el antónimo de refinado, libre de impurezas.
> También pede ser un color, como el del algodón y el lino antes del blanqueo.
> Sé que em portugués se dice *petróleo crú*, pero me gustaría saber si también se utiliza para definir un color.


 
_'Cor de linho/algodão cru'_, sim, usa-se. Em pintura também se fala de _'tons crus'_ ou de _'cores cruas', _suponho que para referir as cores primárias, mas sem certeza.


----------



## ourense

Aprovecho para decir que *azeite *es el aceite de oliva. En otro caso se dice *óleo*. Todo ello a salvo de lo que nos puedan aclarar los compañeros portugueses y brasileños.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

ourense said:


> Aprovecho para decir que *azeite *es el aceite de oliva. En otro caso se dice *óleo*. Todo ello a salvo de lo que nos puedan aclarar los compañeros portugueses y brasileños.


Correcto. Corrijo mi post:

*Fibra Crua
Óleos e gorduras crus (por el hecho que "óleo" es masculino)*
*Cinza crua*


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> Correcto. Corrijo mi post:
> 
> *Fibra Crua*
> *Óleos e gorduras crus (por el hecho que "óleo" es masculino)*
> *Cinza crua*


 
Mas também se diz _'azeite cru',_ embora nesse caso a acepção de _'cru' _seja a de 'não fervido/não cozinhado' e não a de 'com impurezas'.


----------

